# Dropping Out



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> That's a situation you've got there. I'm not really sure what I'd do, 'cause I had no problem with highschool. I mean I had a pretty bad time at highschool, but never considered dropping out, so I had no problem with my parents.
> 
> Why are you dropping out?


it is pretty much driving me insane just sitting there all day staring at the clock. On top of that I have not talked to anyone all year and end up doing everything alone, its pretty painful. I can point a finger and say oh this sucks, because its the whole thing that is basically bringing me to the ends of sanity. I figure either I was going to kill myself or drop out. I chose dropping out.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Ok you're obviously lonely, you have no friends. But are you bullied too? And how do you do grades-wise?
> 
> You run online businesses and program online? And you're 16?


I am not bullied I am way past that dude. I use to be bullied in junior high like 4 years ago, but thats way back there.

Now I hate everybody and don't talk to anyone, and I do not care what people think of me and if I were to get bullied I would just end up fighting them and tell them to go **** themselves.

When I sat alone at my own table at lunch in junior high they use to bully the **** out of me, now I do the same things but no one says anything, and if they were they would get their *** kicked.

Grade wise I would fail out anyway. I don't do any homework and do not do any class work or pay attention in class. So far only in like 4 weeks I have all F's, its only been like 4 weeks. Last year I did OK, not great, not terrible


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I posted threads on this site about dropping out when I was 15 or 16. I ended up staying even though I had severe anxiety symptoms, and I don't regret it. Life gets better after high school. If you can hold out until graduation, you won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

laura024 said:


> I posted threads on this site about dropping out when I was 15 or 16. I ended up staying even though I had severe anxiety symptoms, and I don't regret it. Life gets better after high school. If you can hold out until graduation, you won't have to worry about it anymore.


There is no way I can last until I am 18. Its not a matter of not wanting to go it is a matter of not being able to mentally. Plus I know school is useless for someone like me because I am never going to have a regular job or any of that I am always going to work for myself.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

trust me it not worth dropping out of school I did it at 15 it my biggest regret it does not get better only worse if you leave school I know it seem crap now but if you leave it become 10x more crap and if your online business drops what will u do then for a job I work washing dishes earning $18 a hour when if I finshed school would be on $40 a hour


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

mike91 said:


> trust me it not worth dropping out of school I did it at 15 it my biggest regret it does not get better only worse if you leave school I know it seem crap now but if you leave it become 10x more crap and if your online business drops what will u do then for a job I work washing dishes earning $18 a hour when if I finshed school would be on $40 a hour


I am NEVER going to work a regular job. I have always known this. I am NEVER going to work a job that requires any degree. So school is pointless to me. It is not a matter of quitting and it coming back to bite me in the ***.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

red3002 said:


> There is no way I can last until I am 18. Its not a matter of not wanting to go it is a matter of not being able to mentally. Plus I know school is useless for someone like me because I am never going to have a regular job or any of that I am always going to work for myself.


Well that was just my experience and advice. You know what's best for you, but the hardest things are often the most worth it. I just hope you don't regret dropping out.


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

Talk to your folks about getting your diploma online. I dropped out my junior year about 10 years ago and then got my diploma from a small private school where I just had to go once a week and take tests. I hear now you can homeschool online and get your diploma. Hope that helps.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

peopleperson51783 said:


> Talk to your folks about getting your diploma online. I dropped out my junior year about 10 years ago and then got my diploma from a small private school where I just had to go once a week and take tests. I hear now you can homeschool online and get your diploma. Hope that helps.


Tried to but they turned it down. They want me to be "Regular" and go to school like everyone other good kid.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

laura024 said:


> Well that was just my experience and advice. You know what's best for you, but the hardest things are often the most worth it. I just hope you don't regret dropping out.


Ugh, I regret everything I have ever done. Now I feel like ****.


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

Also my parents did not understand my social anxiety until I was about 25. High school can be great and horrible.


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

Can you do online homeschooling?


----------



## SuperMike (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen all your posts and i'm just like you in many things. I also left school at age 14 (now i'm 17), so i know exactly what you are going through.

At least money it's not much an issue for you, because i have NOTHING. My future is ****ed up.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Well that was just my experience and advice. You know what's best for you, but the hardest things are often the most worth it. I just hope you don't regret dropping out.


im with you laura but I guess we just learn from our mistakes like u and me did


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I would consider homeschooling. I dropped out of high school, got my GED, and started college. Do I regret it? Not really. I just wish I had done somethings differently though.


----------



## Kujara (Sep 21, 2013)

red3002 said:


> I am not bullied I am way past that dude. I use to be bullied in junior high like 4 years ago, but thats way back there.
> 
> Now I hate everybody and don't talk to anyone, and I do not care what people think of me and if I were to get bullied I would just end up fighting them and tell them to go **** themselves.
> 
> When I sat alone at my own table at lunch in junior high they use to bully the **** out of me, now I do the same things but no one says anything, and if they were they would get their *** kicked.


You seem to trying to prove something.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

u will regret this later in life



reconsider


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

mike91 said:


> I work washing dishes earning $18 a hour when if I finshed school would be on $40 a hour


I so wanna move to Australia


----------



## letitburn (Sep 19, 2013)

laura024 said:


> I posted threads on this site about dropping out when I was 15 or 16. I ended up staying even though I had severe anxiety symptoms, and I don't regret it. Life gets better after high school. If you can hold out until graduation, you won't have to worry about it anymore.


i'd disagree that life gets better, but it will get worse if you drop out. just grin and bear it.


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

There is homeschooling and online schooling but my parents wont let me do it because they want me to be "normal" and go to a normal highschool.


----------



## AlwaysDown (Jun 10, 2013)

Highschool is a *****. I personally never thought of dropping out but I have though of much worse things to do.... 

One of the main reasons I havent given up in school yet is because I have this little hope every day of school that I will talk to this girl I like. Its pretty sad but its my motivation.

If not for that girl, I probably would've stopped going to school and just get a job or some****.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I am with you red. I am tired of effing school. I will never be able to hold a job with awful anxiety and slight mental retardation so it's pretty much pointless. My only hope is to get on disability somehow or become a criminal. I actually kind of like one of my classes (French), but hate every other one. I stare at the clock throughout my last two blocks. 

I asked my mom to be homeschooled and they said the same thing your parents said


----------



## Mushie (Sep 21, 2013)

I've gone through something very similar regarding school.. And I do understand to a sertain degree.. People will probably think I'm crazy, but I did drop out last half year into second year of college, tried to come back for the third year just postponing the second year's exams, and then dropped out again last half year of third year in college. I do not have any regrets, my family would rather have me alive then dead. The mental struggle getting through the living hell called school, and if anyone here says that they know how I felt but they managed to get through it and so can I, the only thing I can say is f*** you, because if that would be you who had to go through those feelings you wouldn't be alive, because I am a strong who actually survived through my ****ed up mentality for all those years. The only thing who keeps me alive is my parents and my brother, because I know they would be ruined if I killed myself. I've gone to a psychologist for 6 years now, and I'm only 18. I actually quit college january this year, and have now started going to a course who is supposed to help, because I do want to get better, I don't want my parents to be affected by my struggles even though they've had to..
The only thing I really wish for is my family to not love me, then it would be easier to just end my life and disappear from this earth.


----------

